# HELP!!!  Flies have laid eggs on one of my baby goats,



## Speedy94c (Aug 21, 2010)

Now she has maggets on her, what will kill maggets. I gave her a bath and got what I could off her then put peroxide on her open wounds where they have made havock on her, 
What will kill maggets????? is there anything that will get this little girl fixed?   she is only 4 days old. 

If you have any quit suggestions you can call me at 501-425-6363
Thanks STeve


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 21, 2010)

What kind of injury is it?
How deep is the wound?

Have you given her tetanus antitoxin?

I would give her Penicillin Procaine G injections 2x a day for a week to prevent infection.

If you have a way to 'spray' the wound (garden hose or shower sprayer attatchment on your bathtub), I would spray as gently as possible to remove all of the maggots.  Then I would spray the wound thoroughly w/ iodine or a good wound spray.

W/ out knowing where / what the injury is (deep puncture, how big, etc.) I can't tell you whether to bandage it or not....

But the antitoxin and Penicillin should start NOW.


----------



## Speedy94c (Aug 21, 2010)

It just looks like the maggets ate the skin and there is a couple bald spots about the size of a quarter on her back bone between the 1/2 way and her tail. I dont know of anything she did but who knows I only get to see them in the morning and evening. 
I did give her a tetnus and pen like you suggested. )(Thanks)
I put her in the tub and washed all them off of her that I could get off. After I did that I noticed there were still some on her.

I tried peroxide to clean and I thought it might kill the maggets but it didnt kill them. I read on the net that alcohol would kill them so I got some on a rag and wipe her down and sure enough it killed them. I went down to mommy and stole some milk put it in a bottle and gave it to her. She did take it after a few times of trying. 
I have her in the house here with me in the bathtub with a towel to lay on. 
I just hope she makes it. She seems to have a will to stay alive so lets just hope so.
Thanks Steve


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 22, 2010)

With a shallow wound, I wouldn't bandage it, let the air dry it out....might spray it w/ iodine / wound spray daily.

Keep up the Pen G and good luck!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Aug 22, 2010)

Poor little girl....thats tough...but keep it clean clean clean...they wont hang around if they have nothing to live on....I agree with 'Roll' dont cover it....Im curious what it is???  A fungas or something??? Cuts of somekind???   If your able..I would keep her in the house for a bit..just so she can close up...Poor little thing....Hope she makes it okay...


----------



## ThornyRidge (Aug 22, 2010)

another idea would be some Wonderdust wound powder... should be able to pick it up at any TSC or livestock supply.. I keep it on hand for wounds and also doubles as blood stop/coagulant..


----------



## babsbag (Aug 23, 2010)

If you get them all out I would use some SWAT to keep the flies away. It seems to work pretty well on my buck that was dehorned months ago, (but it is still healing...SLOW)

I read somewhere, maybe on Backyard Chickens, that peroxide will actually kill healthy tissue. I don't know if that is really the case, but I would find a different disinfectant just in case, better safe than sorry.

Here is some help on how to treat to get rid of the maggots, but there are some warnings about using lindane on young animals.
http://www.goatwisdom.com/ch4parasites/parexternal.html

Good luck and I hope she makes it. I would try and keep her in the house or a shed or garage if possible. It is good that she took the bottle. Poor baby.


----------



## Ariel301 (Aug 23, 2010)

Peroxide will kill tissue. It's a last-resort  cleanser, it would be better to use iodine, betadine, or just plain salt water. 

Get a good fly repellant (preferably a lotion type you can rub on, the spray can be irritating to raw skin in a wound) and put it around the wounded area to keep the flies away. You may need to apply it a couple of times a day.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 23, 2010)

TSC usually carries something called "screw worm spray" or something to that effect...it's basically an aerosol permethrin spray that comes out blue..  Get some of that and "spraypaint" the bad spots with it.  It'll kill maggots, and -- for the most part -- keep new flies away.

If I *knew* I had maggots in the wound, I'd definitely use this...that's what it's for.  Only when I was reasonably sure the maggot problem was over with -- and provided this is a shallow wound -- I'd hit it w/ 7% iodine to sterilize it, dry it up, and scab it over _ASAP_.

Scabs (the dryness of scabs, really) are the body's natural defence against flies and bacteria.  Once it scabs over, you shouldn't have a fly/maggot problem anymore.  That's probably pretty obvious, but I just wanted to throw it out there as the reason why you so often hear from a lot of us to "dry it up!" versus using more soothing, moisture-retaining products like furazone or neosporin on every little cut and abrasion..

Sorry you're having to deal with that..  I'm sure you FREAKED OUT when you saw maggots crawling around on (and _in_, I suppose..) a new baby goat.  These things happen, but...yikes...bet it was scary.


----------

